# BUG REPORT/QUESTION FOR DISH: Order of listings for off-air HD channels when adding



## wileadams (Dec 6, 2002)

The listing of the subchannels of HDTV stations is kind of confusing because it lists all the subchannel 1's together and then subchannel 2's together and so forth. Why is it not listed the same as on other receivers with the subchannels all together?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Please post your software version, boot strap and flash version when posting bug reports.

The listing of subchannels where? In the guide?


----------



## wileadams (Dec 6, 2002)

This is the listing during the setup for the off-air channels. 

Boot Version: 120B
Flash Version: F051
SW Version: L142HECD-N


----------



## Nashcat (Dec 17, 2003)

921 or 721?


----------

